
Fuck me: iOS’ Notes app censors handwritten swears - doener
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2019/08/12/fk-me-ios-notes-app-censors-handwritten-swears/
======
fingerlocks
Misleading headline. It’s only censoring the suggested title of the note, not
any actual content. Similar to how autocorrect does not suggest swear words
either. Imagine the outrage from a false positive swear suggestion when a
child is writing a note about _ducking_.

~~~
parasanti
Why is it bad for a child to see a swear word? Shouldn't they know what that
swear word is and why they shouldn't use it?

~~~
kube-system
They probably wouldn’t know what it is or why they shouldn’t use it if they’re
being introduced to the word via the Notes app.

------
bouke
US continuous to amaze me. Guns can be bought in supermarkets, but swear words
are censored, and nudity until recent years was not displayed in movies. Now
this; what’s next, censoring swears when typed?

~~~
kube-system
Because of age appropriateness.

Guns are only sold to adults, and the only media censored in the US is that
which is broadcast publicly to audiences of all ages. Nudity has been in US
movies for 50+ years.

Many platforms for children do already censor swears that are typed.

------
cltsang
Apple Notes can be shared [0].

But I doubt if the trade off is worth it to trouble the user even when it's
not shared to anyone.

[0] [https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT206987](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT206987)

~~~
ectospheno
You can share literally any file you have in iCloud. Are they going to censor
every file I have?

~~~
techslave
duck yeah

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I doubt it's them being puritan, it seems more likely to me that they don't
want to cause offense by misreading something as a swear word. Note that iOS's
predictive text thing will never suggest swear words.

